# Test help



## IAMGOD (Oct 31, 2019)

My girlfriend! Is in her 40's! Wanted to know what would be a very low dose of test be! Is Test C the best one for female? She doesn't have her female organs anymore! She said she just wants little more energy and sex drive to keep up with me lol! We both work out, she's just having a hard time losing weight!

I've done some research on females that have no T! And she has all the symptoms of that! Thank you lady's


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

my wife is 49 and ive just started giving her some of my prescription test gells, she has 2 pumps of the dispenser per day which is 20mg and she has been doing this for about 8 weeks now.

she is a little overweight and she doesn't train but she is seeing positive effects in body composition non the less.

i think the key is regular micro doing rather than giving one hit a week, maybe split 0.5ml into a insulin pin and inject 10iu per day to give the most stable blood levels.

it would be a good idea to start on the cautious side as women react to testosterone at such a low dose


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

I would start with anavar to be honest or primo . She'll see a great difference . Test comes with harsher side effects x


----------



## IAMGOD (Oct 31, 2019)

anna1 said:


> I would start with anavar to be honest or primo . She'll see a great difference . Test comes with harsher side effects x


 What we have read, and she did say when she was in her early 30's Doctor gave her Testosterone! She said it made her feel really good! She's not going to do any cycles with it! Almost like a TRT dose, I think 10-20mg is a good starting point!

Now one more question, I have 200mg Test so if you use a 1ml syringe the .1 Mark would be 20mg right? Because .5 is 100mg


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

IAMGOD said:


> What we have read, and she did say when she was in her early 30's Doctor gave her Testosterone! She said it made her feel really good! She's not going to do any cycles with it! Almost like a TRT dose, I think 10-20mg is a good starting point!
> 
> Now one more question, I have 200mg Test so if you use a 1ml syringe the .1 Mark would be 20mg right? Because .5 is 100mg


 Oh , well that's different. Don't know what test would have done to me lol

yes , sounds right though I think I would go with 50 mg weekly done in two dosages if I was going with test but of course, better start low

is that the dosage she had been prescribed in the past ?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

IAMGOD said:


> What we have read, and she did say when she was in her early 30's Doctor gave her Testosterone!


 this is actually a non NHS approved HRT for women to address more than just oestradiol

women do produce a small amount of testosterone through their ovaries and adrenal glands and just like the male relationship with oestrogen, healthy testosterone is an important factor in proper HRT for women

men of course don't need to directly supplement with exogenous oestrogen due to aromatization of test but if you want to see how important oestrogen is in your mental and physical well being start blasting 2.5mg of femara every day and you'll soon see how vital it is for quality of life

same is to be said for women and test and that is why so many continue to suffer problems through menopause being prescribed a blanket dose of oestradiol only by the NHS.

this is the leading expert in proper HRT in women in the UK:

https://thebms.org.uk/clinic/john-studd-clinic/

if your wife is truly lacking I'd advise getting in contact with Professor Studd

I don't think you will be able to get safe and sound advice on individualized women's HRT on message boards, most of the male TRT is advice based on anecdote at best, you need a myriad of blood work for the complexity of proper female HRT and multi hormone replacement


----------



## ElChapo (Apr 7, 2017)

Female replacement dose of testosterone is 10-30 mg per week. Injectable is best for less risk of sides and most benefits. Target level is usually 70-150 ng/dL.

Women who use or have a history of using birth control are usually testosterone deficient which is why they have no libido.


----------



## Davemp (Feb 4, 2020)

Hi sorry to jump in, what would be the best dosage for my partner , she is 41 12 stone and in good shape, Trained for 3 years

she is wanting to cut using Test E 250mg/ML

thanks in advance


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Davemp said:


> Hi sorry to jump in, what would be the best dosage for my partner , she is 41 12 stone and in good shape, Trained for 3 years
> 
> she is wanting to cut using Test E 250mg/ML
> 
> thanks in advance


 I would cut using primo or anavar

why is she going for test specifically?


----------



## Davemp (Feb 4, 2020)

A friend of hers has had great success with test, the dose she was quoted I thought was high 
1ml / week


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Davemp said:


> A friend of hers has had great success with test, the dose she was quoted I thought was high
> 1ml / week


 250 mg weekly for a woman ? Lol

yes , that is high


----------



## Davemp (Feb 4, 2020)

That's why I was asking I would have thought half of that


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Davemp said:


> That's why I was asking I would have thought half of that


 In all honesty I would start with 25 mg weekly and go to max 50

but everyone has different goals


----------



## Davemp (Feb 4, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Davemp said:


> Thanks


 Let us know how she gets on though, if she does start


----------



## Davemp (Feb 4, 2020)

Will do, and thanks for your help


----------



## Davemp (Feb 4, 2020)

She was doing well on 25mg/ week but was getting nazzy so she switched to 10mg Var / day. Working out hard and working well till Covid 19


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Davemp said:


> She was doing well on 25mg/ week but was getting nazzy so she switched to 10mg Var / day. Working out hard and working well till Covid 19


 What does nazzy mean?


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

anna1 said:


> What does nazzy mean?


 Northern (Lancs) for bad tempered


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

PSevens2017 said:


> Northern (Lancs) for bad tempered


 Ahh thanks for that

well totally understandable on test lol


----------

